# Good places to wade or shore fish flats?



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I am pretty new to fishing in the flats and dont have a boat. Are there good places around to catch Trout, Reds and Flounder, etc from shore or wading? Thanks!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Shallow Places*

Just go to Johnson's Beach and head to the back or go to Portofino and go to the back. From there to Navarre, you should find plenty of spots to fish.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Naval Live Oaks on HW 98 in Gulf Breeze is a great place to wade fish.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

There are a bunch of great wade fishing options. Other than what's been said shoreline park boat ramp south you can wade fish in either direction and catch fish! Bayside of ft. Pickens even the beach for pompano this time of year. Where ever you find water just bail off and fish until you find what you want. Oh get some wading shoes still debris from storms out there.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just wondering about NLO? Every time I go in there the gate is always closed and it says reserved! Do u have to park in the small lot or does that gate open? Thanks


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

The most common place it the little parking space directly off of 98, you just park and walk down.. The actual park which is a little east is open form daylight to dark most days I believe.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh OK you are talking about the sound side and not the bay side?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes sound side for sure, the bay side is very inconsistent no real grass flats.


----------

